# Very Shy Black/Tan Female Camden,Sc



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I fostered this dog for a few days just to assess her and now she needs help. She is back at the shelter and is scaring a lot of potential adopters away because of her charging the kennel door. She is very sweet,but really scared and stressed in the shelter environment.Thought I would post to see if anyone could help her. Her name is Iris and the shelter number is 803-425-6016. They are closed on Sunday and Monday, open Tuesday thru Friday 10am to 5pm. Saturday 10 am to 1pm.

Adoptable Pets | Kershaw County Humane Society


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Bump


----------

